# People asked for butchery videos. So here we go.



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 17, 2013)

This is me doing a beef round demo at some media BS for my restaurant.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnfLFQZOk-Y


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 17, 2013)

Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Chuck but the video didn't really show us what you were doing. You might check out Theorys videos on fish butchery. They're very well done. I will say that that quarter that you were butchering looked like quality meat. It looks aged too, was it? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll see if I can find something more detailed. That's an edited video some blogger put on YouTube.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 17, 2013)

I live two blocks from this place. I need to stop by for a meal.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone else have a wild urge to buy one of those hooks and dress up like a pirate? irate1:


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 17, 2013)

bkdc said:


> I live two blocks from this place. I need to stop by for a meal.


Maybe a little later in the summer we can organize a KKF dinner over there. My wife and I really want to try it out.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 17, 2013)

bkdc said:


> I live two blocks from this place. I need to stop by for a meal.



Stop by anytime. I would love to plan a forum dinner. Be sure to let me know if you plan on stopping in.


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm in Rockville, and would definitely be interested in a forum dinner!


----------



## tkern (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm down for it.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 18, 2013)

If you guys arrange something far enough in advance maybe I (and some others if interested) could all head up that way. 
I'd love to eat at Travis' place as well.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm also interested in participating!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 18, 2013)

I would like to go to Travis' as well. Still haven't had a chance to get down there.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 18, 2013)

Chris, If you want to make a run up north maybe I'll join you too


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 18, 2013)

Is Travis Tkern? Or someone else?


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 18, 2013)

yes, tkern.

I believe he is currently off on Wednesdays and Thursdays. A visit to Chuck may be best on a Thursday, as I think he may often be off on Wednesdays.


----------



## tkern (Jul 18, 2013)

A MD/DC/VA restaurant crawl? definitely.


----------

